# Heres a lifesize Moose Target that i made.



## CamoRoss (May 4, 2010)

That is awesome!

How much of it shootable?
Bet that cost a pretty penny to make and a fair amount of time.


----------



## pernluc (Jun 18, 2006)

lot of time took bout a week on an off to get it done. Otherwise pretty cheap. less than a hundred dollars. Foam from an old marina vitals are a large homemade bag target made from mesh walnut bags and stuffed with old plastic and lumber tarps. Antlers are flat foam board and 3/4 inch pvc glued together with spray can foam. Painted with flat latex paint.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Bullwinkle is beautiful!

Very well done, thanks for sharing!


----------



## jkkfam89 (Oct 8, 2005)

weird spot for a bellybutton!


----------



## pernluc (Jun 18, 2006)

What belly button?


----------



## pernluc (Jun 18, 2006)

These targets came about a couple years ago. A guy gave me atrailer load of this foam. Myself being th collector of usless stuff that i am took it. I was sitting on the deck drinkin a bud light wondering what to do with this pile of foam. It dawned on me that i could probably glue the stuff together with spray foam. Si i made a 4 x 5 backstop. It worked great so then i went crazy and glued up the elk then the moose and i just fenished an axis deer that ill try to post. The only bad this about them is that the foam tends to stick to my arrows but a very light coat of pam cooking oil prevents that. Ive shot these hundreds if not thousands of times. When the vital gets shot out i just cut another piece of foam and glue it in and repaint it. I want to make a t-rex target but the ol lady dont want it in the yard. I may anyway.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Looks great .


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

pernluc said:


> What belly button?


think he might be talking about the dark spot in the pic about 2/3 back on the moose's side ... just guessing

Great job BTW...


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice looking moose target.


----------



## Thansen (Sep 23, 2009)

I think it is pretty cool and I'de shoot it!


----------



## TheHuntingMedic (Aug 30, 2010)

That is cool. Wish I had a spot to put targets out like that.


----------



## muddbone (May 25, 2005)

I am impressed. Great job.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

thats awesome i like it


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Very Nice!!! I like it. Wish I had several for myself!!!
How well does it stop arrows and how hard is it to pull the arrows?


----------



## pernluc (Jun 18, 2006)

It will stop crossbow bolts. and arrows pull easy just have to put a light amount of cooking spray on them.


----------



## pernluc (Jun 18, 2006)

*Move the elk to here too.*

heres the elk too.


----------



## pernluc (Jun 18, 2006)

*Axis Deer*

little blurry but heres an axis buck too.


----------



## Pig_Pen (Nov 17, 2007)

pernluc said:


> I want to make a* t-rex target* but the ol lady dont want it in the yard. I may anyway.


That would be the best! Imagine going to the local range where station 1 has a turkey, station 2 = deer, station 3 = bear, station 4 = raccoon and out of nowhwere here is this 30 ft tall T-rex at 15 yards!


----------



## pernluc (Jun 18, 2006)

I might just make the t rex for the hell of it after deer season is over. Im pickin up another load of foam this weekend so i should have enough. I was even thinkin bout a sasquatch.


----------



## jkkfam89 (Oct 8, 2005)

oldschoolcj5 said:


> think he might be talking about the dark spot in the pic about 2/3 back on the moose's side ... just guessing
> 
> Great job BTW...


Correct!


----------



## pernluc (Jun 18, 2006)

That spot is where bumble bees tried to dig a hole and make a nest.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm trying to make a whitetail target and have kind of gotten stalled on it. How do you carve the shape you want..with an electric carving knife? And do you have any kind of reinforcing rod connecting the neck to the body or does the spray foam glue it good enough?


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

Those are great, excellent work!!!!


----------



## pernluc (Jun 18, 2006)

I use a piece of pvc pipe to reinforce the neck. For the axis deer i used 3/4 inch and drove it at an angle from the back of the head. You have to cut it a point and then hammer it in. The spray foam is real strong after it sets up. Its basically the same formulation as gorilla glue. Then honestly i used a chainsaw to carve out the basic shape and then a fillet knife to finish it. This foam is really lightweight but takes a beating as far as beig shot. Its doesnt self heal so as i said before i make some bag targets and fill the vital area with them. The chainsaw i use is a little electric job. The elk took forever because it was the first one. I made the moose in a couple days and the deer in an afternoon. Basically all recycled trash. I have intentions of starting an archery club in the area in the spring and using these for that. I have to do a little more shooting first LOL. You Can peg the foam together with sharpened dowells until the spray foam sets.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Dont make a sasquatch target!!! Maybe just a foam statue but if you shoot sasquatch then who will we take pictures of?


----------



## Killin'-Time (Feb 17, 2010)

That is awesome. I have been shooting old floating-dock foam for years, but never thought of making a 3-d target. I may actually do that now as I am a collector of stuff that is useful, but not always appreciated by most. A T-rex would be the best, perhaps a jersey devil would be fitting for my location as well. Thanks for sharing your imagination.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Wish I could get that stuff for free here. Id have to make a chupacabra though


----------



## tjb50cal (Jul 5, 2010)

any step by step plans you went by? or just from regular animal pics used? would love to try makeing these targets too !


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

thats so cool!


----------



## tat2 (Apr 2, 2010)

thats a great job you've did on those 3D's, keep us updated if you make the T-rex.


----------



## pernluc (Jun 18, 2006)

No step by step plans Just a little trial an error. The elk took two revisions beofre i was satisfied with it. I found a new source for the free foam so im getting a trailer load after deer season here and Im gonna do the t rex and sit him behind my house so all you can see is his head and neck from the road. Im thinkin of making an extinct irish elk as well, still workin on ideas for the antlers though. My neighbors have wondered several times what in the hell is wrong with me LOL. The last good comment i heard was " There aint no fawn with horns that big". Thanks.


----------



## tjb50cal (Jul 5, 2010)

pernluc said:


> No step by step plans Just a little trial an error. The elk took two revisions beofre i was satisfied with it. I found a new source for the free foam so im getting a trailer load after deer season here and Im gonna do the t rex and sit him behind my house so all you can see is his head and neck from the road. Im thinkin of making an extinct irish elk as well, still workin on ideas for the antlers though. My neighbors have wondered several times what in the hell is wrong with me LOL. The last good comment i heard was " There aint no fawn with horns that big". Thanks.


irish elk? pics? i look forward to seeing your T Rex target, especially the view of it over your house lol. i bet shooting it from your roof would make a kool elevated stand . lmao


----------



## tjb50cal (Jul 5, 2010)

btw please take some work in progress photos .

you gonna use a ladder to remove the arrows? if your useing a life size standing T Rex ? how large is your yard for such a large target ? lol


----------



## markvan (Aug 3, 2008)

Very cool indeed. Awesome work.

Can't wait to see T-rex, and the sasquatch.... BTW, when is open season for them down there?? They don't let us shoot em up here in Canada...


----------



## pernluc (Jun 18, 2006)

I just dont know bout the t-rex yet. arrow removal via a step ladder i suppose unless I set him in a ditch. I have a 4 acre yard and am fortunate enough to live in the country so I dont have to deal with foolish neighbors who would undoubtedly have a problem with targets sitting in my yard. My wife is ok with them and thats I suppose is really all that matters. I dont think we have a season on sasquatches here, But ill tell you this. Ive had a life long fear of getting snatched out a window in my house by one so if I see one when Im in the woods im killing it. I cant explain it but theres just something creepy about a 8 foot tall monkey that wont get with the real world and get discovered.


----------



## pernluc (Jun 18, 2006)

Irish elk is an extinct deer. Look it up on google its cool. Kind of a cross between a fallow deer and a moose. Real big [email protected]


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

lmfao


----------



## fredbks (Oct 5, 2006)

If you do t Rex maybe you should paint it purple for all the moms and dads out here. (Barney)


----------



## pernluc (Jun 18, 2006)

Id love to shoot a few arrows at barneys fat arse.


----------



## 617scooby (Dec 31, 2010)

feeaking AWESOME!!!


----------



## pernluc (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks. have a couple new ones working will post when they are finished.


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice


----------



## NMC (May 21, 2006)

They look really good, well done!


----------

